# Least Favorite Fish



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Ok Guys,

what is your Least Favorite fish.

Myself I think Neon Tetras are pointless


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Most Disliked fish*

Chinese Algae Eaters.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Most Disliked fish*

Kindof harsh subject... but um... 
Painted glassfish
Pictus cats kinda tick me off. you have to catch them with a cup and not a net.
Ew um striped rapheal cats freak me out when i clean the tanks at work cause they hurt when you get too close!
I cant really say I dislike these fish though. Mostly dislike them because of difficulties I've had with them at work.
I honestly cant think of a fish I really really dislike... maybe eels.. they are kinda icky


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Most Disliked fish*

Ok,

that was a bit Harsh, they do look nice, but the ones in the works tank just hang out in the plants and we dont see much of them


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I would also have to go with CAE's although I've never personally owned any, nobody seems to know their darker side that has them.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

C'mon Simpte and shev! I just love chinese algae eaters  .
In my opinion goldfish(orandas) and 
livebearer(balloon mollys, yick!) variations.
Parrot cichlids also give me the creeps.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I personally have a grudge against damsel fish in the marine world, and plecos in the freshwater world. Damsels mainly for thier temper, and plecos mainly for thier looks... why anyone would want a big fat brown sucker fish that sits there all day is beyond me.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, I'm not really fond of any of the new hybrids that are becoming so popular (Parrot Cichlids, Flowerhorns, etc.), although some of them are really nice looking fish. And of course anything that is dyed is awful! But my least favorite naturally occuring fish (and no offense to any of y'all who have 'em!) have got to be tiger barbs and rosy barbs. I don't know why, I've just never really liked the way either of 'em looks.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

goldfish, I just don't care for them


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

chinease algae eaters, goldfish, and tinfoil barbs


----------



## TylerFlom89 (Mar 28, 2005)

those big eyed goldfish, creepy!


----------



## rose1 (Mar 2, 2005)

my least favorit fish is White cloulds


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Guppys and mollys prob


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Why SAE so bad?
Well, I and my dad don't really like those golden fish... but recently, I think it's ok... he he


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

If I really had to pick, I would broly say Goldfish & Gups, the two most pain in the butt
to hear some young kid that don;t wanna listen about thier problem with in chat......
proly common plecos to.......they get to big and trash nice tanks

Just a note or two, White Clouds are one of my favs, Pictus cat can be caught with nets if you know the trick to it, and plecos that stay small are cool fish,,,, like the birstle nose are always on the go & real neat looking


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i would have to say those goldfish with the huge bubble eyes....they are nasty looking to me...i had a common pleco once, too, and i didnt care for him a whole lot....he looks almost sinister (yes i know its just a fish but it still was kinda freaky looking)


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah, I agree with the anti-bug-eyed goldfish people. Those things are just weird, I wonder what kind of natural selection evolved that freaky trait.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

personaly i hate my molly but not all mollies just my stupid silver one that will stop at nothing to kill my favorite tetra


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

this is a harsh topic....
i love all fish. i dont hate any of them



> chinease algae eaters, goldfish, and tinfoil barbs


HOW CAN U HATE TINFOIL BARBS!? THOSE FISH ARE AWESOME!


----------

